# AK .....pair of rare Colin's pygmy angelfish



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I was there at noon very surprised they have new fish shipment just arrived, and saw beautiful pair of colin's pygmy angelfish  very rare and reef safe


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

First time i saw in this hobbies , they also have some nice wrasse and ultra rare blenny fish never see it before


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Holy blennie all look healthy


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Come take them home right away before it gone , price very cheap , damm my new tank set up not ready for fish


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

ak does get cool fish in.. but that blenny pic looks familiar.. where have i seen it before..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy blennie are awesome! Really nice looking fish there.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

fishopolis said:


> ak does get cool fish in.. but that blenny pic looks familiar.. where have i seen it before..


Oh man very beautiful fish saw in person , i will take all if my tank ready


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Red Rhinopias Scorpionfish......*

Don't forget the Red Rhinopias Scorpionfish.....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fishopolis said:


> ak does get cool fish in.. but that blenny pic looks familiar.. where have i seen it before..


That pic is the one I posted on the Ruby Red Blennies from a LFS IN California http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=353709&postcount=16

ZoaPaly, are they exactly like the picture or are they just red and white? Do you recall what AK is selling them for?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

fury165 said:


> That pic is the one I posted on the Ruby Red Blennies from a LFS IN California http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=353709&postcount=16
> 
> ZoaPaly, are they exactly like the picture or are they just red and white? Do you recall what AK is selling them for?


Yes they are 100% exactly like the picture, i was there at 1pm and came back at 6pm again


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I think few of them already sold , around 15 blennies left all in small tanks located at front of fresh water fish tank


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, I will go check out the dragonettes myself


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Don't forget the Red Rhinopias Scorpionfish.....


Yea! Very rare in colour , love that fish too


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

They are indeed the Ruby Red Dragonettes that I posted about last month...thanks


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just returned from AK, the Colins angelfish were nowhere to be found.

As for the ruby blennies, they still had about 10 left. $37.50 each after discount. About 1.5", tiny.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Just returned from AK, the Colins angelfish were nowhere to be found.
> 
> As for the ruby blennies, they still had about 10 left. $37.50 each after discount. About 1.5", tiny.


The pair of angelfish SOLD ..

Ultra rare blenny only 37.50 after discount ? Unbelievable


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

fury165 said:


> They are indeed the Ruby Red Dragonettes that I posted about last month...thanks


Congrats ! Very sweet blenny first time AK they brought it in


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Notclear..............I was at AK before 11am, I suppose I just miss you.
The angels are there in two tanks(by the wall next to the frag tanks) but they are all sold awaiting pickup.

Merry xmas and happy new year to you and family.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If anyone goes in on boxing day can you please talk to Daniel and ask him to save one for me!!! I will be there in the afternoon but have to stop at SUM and CC first!!!

You can PM me for my phone number and what not!!

I just called them and they are closing shop.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

loonie said:


> Notclear..............I was at AK before 11am, I suppose I just miss you.
> The angels are there in two tanks(by the wall next to the frag tanks) but they are all sold awaiting pickup.
> 
> Merry xmas and happy new year to you and family.


Yes, I left before 11 a.m.

I must have missed the angel fish then as I was looking for a pair and didn't realize they separate them in two tanks!

Merry xmas and happy new year to you and your family too.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> If anyone goes in on boxing day can you please talk to Daniel and ask him to save one for me!!! I will be there in the afternoon but have to stop at SUM and CC first!!!
> 
> You can PM me for my phone number and what not!!
> 
> I just called them and they are closing shop.


I'll send Dan an email, but no promises... not sure he checks them all that often!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> If anyone goes in on boxing day can you please talk to Daniel and ask him to save one for me!!! I will be there in the afternoon but have to stop at SUM and CC first!!!
> 
> You can PM me for my phone number and what not!!
> 
> I just called them and they are closing shop.


They are closed 3:30pm today until 26 open for boxing day


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Yes, I left before 11 a.m.
> 
> I must have missed the angel fish then as I was looking for a pair and didn't realize they separate them in two tanks!
> 
> Merry xmas and happy new year to you and your family too.


why don't you send me pm i will pay and hold until you can able come pick it up


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Colin's angle on reefbuilders 
http://reefbuilders.com/2013/07/22/australian-colins-angelfish-coming-town/


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> why don't you send me pm i will pay and hold until you can able come pick it up


Oh I was just want to see and didn't intend to buy as I already have a flameangel and flameback angelfish in the tank. Can't take these two beauties. Thanks for your offer though.

There will always be next time...


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

flameback angle and flame angel with colin's they are same families so you can keep them together  your tank look large and alot of rocks should be fine .


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually I also thought about that. but I had checked liveaquaria.com before I went to AK, they say the Colin's angelfish may nip at sps:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+1705&pcatid=1705

My Flameangel is already nipping at my corals from time to time. I can't have another headache


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes they may nip your stony corals , LPS should be fine , all kind of angelfish they are not 100% reef safe , colin's deep water fish heard they are very hard to keep , how about your new ultra rare blenny?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The ruby dragonet looks good and swimming around at the front. the best thing is no one is bothering him, including the green and spotted mandarines.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

You bought another blenny today  i was there to get one for myself but all sold out


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh yes I wanted to buy 2 more but I left the last one for my friend. Teemee got two. Sorry to altcharatcter and you!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Teemee got 2 ? Limited 1/customer how come  , kidding  hope they bring in more next time .

P/s :i want see the picture guys


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I need a macro lens to picture these tiny guys


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It turned out I didn't need a macro lens 

Here are the two little guys, watched by a skunk tilefish.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Two little hot, love red and yellow colour


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well crap I was hoping to get one tomorrow.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> Well crap I was hoping to get one tomorrow.


All gone this boxing day


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I was very lucky there was a pair waiting for me. Thanks for posting about them, and double thanks to altcharacter for bringing me on his boxing day expedition. My new tank is a little less empty now.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice  
AK always make me surprised last year one of beautiful *Centropyge Interrupta* angelfish available in store


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*dragnonets*

missed my chance on these beauties damn , double damn ........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't worry tom. I know where 8 of them went so when those people go on vacation we are taking a road trip


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*blennies*

Sign me up dave .....can u say roadtrip...............


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Don't worry tom. I know where 8 of them went so when those people go on vacation we are taking a road trip


 Notclear the top of list for you guys road trip


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am not going anywhere so you can cancel the road trip


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Now that he knows they're the real deal, I'm pretty sure he plans to get in more ruby reds for everyone!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Now it on my wishing listed, amazing deal for this holiday season , next time we have to pay for regular price


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That's true. But when we see them more often the price will eventually comes down.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone needs to start breeding these babies


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

They are looking all same , hard to know male and female?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

when they are together you can see the difference. Dan found me a male and female - they're not a pair yet, but they hopefully will become one. they're getting along well for now.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrat! Hope they're a pair , I'm very impressed the colours of them ,do you have pics?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

What are AK hours today?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

10am to 8pm .....


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks. Have my gift certificate from Toronto Frags and it expires today. What weather like in TO?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what did you get? - tell me the bearded file!?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

uniboob said:


> Thanks. Have my gift certificate from Toronto Frags and it expires today. What weather like in TO?


Not to bad  have a good trip , drive safe


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

How much did the colins go for?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

teemee said:


> what did you get? - tell me the bearded file!?


I was looking something to combat my tank of aptasia...but they didn't have anything in stock that would besides copperband, and after watching my last one doing awesome eating mysis and then just stop eating and perish I wasn't trying again.

From AK I got a zoa colony, gold head sleeper goby(because they so darn cute). Gotta love 40% off.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Blenny*



zoapal9 said:


> Holy blennie all look healthy


Anyone know if they still have these and what they were asking for them?
I would love to have 2 in our tank.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sold out before noon on Boxing Day. About $40 each after discount.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

notclear said:


> Sold out before noon on Boxing Day. About $40 each after discount.


As I said to altcharacter, I know I'm "late to the party" but those little dragonettes just made it to the top of the "want list"

Notclear, I hear you have a few- have you ever heard of the game show, "Let make a deal"


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually I got only 2. But since Monday, I could only see one of them at any one time. So I guess one is a goner  

Not sure others who got them have better luck or not. My friend got one too and it was missing the next day he got it!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Haven't seen mine for a couple of days now


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drogonnette*

that sucks man I hope they are just hiding ... I ended up picking up a scooter at reef boutique hes doing great 
I have to confess I think the quality at reef boutique is a plus .


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Haven't seen mine for a couple of days now


Woah! Spoke too soon, Smaug poked his head out of the rockwork this morning!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Lucky you, I have been looking for the other one on the rock work as well but still couldn't see it


----------

